# Alum Saugeyes Early Monday Morning



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Buddy and i hit Alum Monday Morning i mean early 2:00-4:30 A.M. And glad we did well at least i was,got 4 pigs on the rocks. All hit rouges blue chrome slow twitched with long pauses inbetween. Was nice pockets of shad running around snagged quite a few 2-3" ones. All hit in 1/2 hour spell had only 4 bites and was lucky to get all of them. Largest was 25 1/4". Now water has come way up to almost summer pool so will have to start allover again as water falls. Water tonight was flowing hard from dam water above sidewalk 3-4 inches should pull in some fish next day or so. Hope to hit it tommorrow night but might have to try Charles Mill or Pleasant since i will be near there. Good Fishing!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Great job guys. Makes those hours well worth it.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Wow great Saugeyes! :B


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

Now that's what I'm talkin about..........................


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Gheez slim, save some for the rest of us! Jk, nice, nice job on the toads. What do you mean by you'll have to start all over again now that the lake is at summer pool?


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Those look like Footballs


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

nice job on those pigs. i want to get a saugeye one of these days.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Nice job fishslim...man I gotta do this s-eye fishin soon...don't know if I got the moxy to get out at 2am since I go to work @ 7am, but dude, your killin' me with your success...but as they say, you can't win unless you play! Way to go!

Hey trucked...how's the door? it's off the list of things to do so maybe we should get after some of these eyes? what do you think? Maybe slim & EE will let us in on their gig!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

You are quite the Saugeye fisherman sir, Im jealous at least once a week


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Pigsticker what i mean is water level changed fish change with it. Baitfish move as well. Every time Alum gets going some we have been rained on and level of water changes more feeding areas come available for the fish to spread out not concentrate. So as levels get back to winter pool those feeding areas shrink and get tighter to the deeper edges making it more accessable to get the fish from shore. We have been wanting to try it real early but had not got around to it. The early morning seemed right with the front coming in we happened to get it right this time. No secret guys Ying6,EE,Net and others just keep hitting the water and some nights pay off others are chalked up to learning experiences. Thats the key enjoy going out try to learn something about the lake each time and do not give up it will pay off all those tuff trips are forgotten when you hit that one good trip.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Nice eyes but those were fun to catch


----------



## LEADOFFMAN (Aug 9, 2004)

Nice job Slim. Is there anything else you do but catch fish? What makes you think about fishing at 2:00am Christmas night? LOL.... You gotta love it, I wish I had that wild hair up my a_ _ , that you seem to have. I work nights but never think about fishing at that time of the night on my nights off, especially this time of year. My cousin, "IT'S BEAL", has been hittin' Erie and tearin' them up the last couple of weeks. Are you going to the New Years Day outing at Hoover? I'd love to talk to ya'. Happy New Year to everybody. Talk To Me Later!!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Good job Slim, you're whacking 'em, per usual


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thank You for all your tips, you always seem very willing to share a wealth of info, there are often questions about Saugeye fishing on OGF, where to go, what to use, what time of day/year is best etc etc, I would venture to say that 99.9% of those questions could be answered by doing a search of your username. Thanks again.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Nice mess of saugeye fishslim. Hard to believe Alum's outflow temps are still in the UPPER 40s! Normal is about 10° colder. I'm as confused as the fish .


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nice going slim.
since you fished on christmas,you'd might as well join in the new year fishing at hoover  
and you won't even have to go at 2 in the morning


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Very nice fish guys


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

fugawri7 said:


> Nice job fishslim...man I gotta do this s-eye fishin soon...don't know if I got the moxy to get out at 2am since I go to work @ 7am, but dude, your killin' me with your success...but as they say, you can't win unless you play! Way to go!
> 
> Hey trucked...how's the door? it's off the list of things to do so maybe we should get after some of these eyes? what do you think? Maybe slim & EE will let us in on their gig!


Sounds like a plan to me Brian. I' thinking real soon. When are you thinking?
The door is great man. Thanks again.

Fishslim,,,,,,,,,,You are an animal man. Go get em' bro. Go get em'.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey Misfit if i come i gotta come real early or real late i mean real late!!  Actually my buddy that taught me all i know we used to go below Oshay on New Years Eve and had a great time doing it as the new year came in. But that is when there used to be a lot of Saugeyes there. Will try and stop by the ramp but right now i am waiting on the wifes work schedule she is on call thru holidays at hospitals in area and says she thinks she is working morning hours if so then i will be home with my boy he has down syndrome and has been fighting gout of all things!! So we will be playing a fishing game thru the day!! Oops i gave my secret away!!  But if shes not i would love to come over and shoot the breeze or at least watch the ramp follies!! for awhile. Trucked,Brian i would give it a day or so to let water levels come down some. Unless you want to hit below Alum or maybe hoover i think they are release water at hoover as well. Spillway eyes best bet unless going west to Indian but no good reports over there right now either. Pleasant Hill and Charles Mill are good spots right now as well for spillway saugeyes!!


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

WOW! nicefish! Those are some pig saugeye!


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

fishslim said:


> we used to go below Oshay on New Years Eve and had a great time doing it as the new year came in. But that is when there used to be a lot of Saugeyes there.


im curious, are there not any more saugeyes below Oshay? I've hit it up probably 5-6 times in the past month or two and not caught anything. nor have I seen anyone catching anything down there.

I have been catching a decent amount of fish at Deer Creek, though. 

so is Oshay just no good?

also a general question as this is the first winter I've done the saugeye thing.. will the fishing be decent all winter long? even into febuary? is there a spring run below the dams?

can't wait to get back out!


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Griggs & O'Shay are very small reservoirs that serve a very large watershed, which means they are prone to flooding. The ODNR admits they've had problems getting the saugeye to stay above the dams there. I'm surprised they're still stocking them. Once the saugeye get flushed it's just a matter of time before they get fished out below the dam or move downstream.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Oshay and griggs were awesome saugeye lakes in past and below the spillways was to die for. But as mentioned so many large floods just kept washing the fish out of town that they decided not to stock them heavy anymore. There are still some fish but few and hard to catch because they do not concentrate below the dams long some stay but others just spread out thru the holes in the river. As for will it be good fishing for saugeyes at places like deer creek you got a fishery all year long there are fish there all year if water flow is good. So have at it some of those great snowy days are best fishing at the right spillway. I truly feel if you want to get a saugeye at Oshay your best bet is making the trek over the dam and down other sidethat is where your best slack water or eddie is close to the dam. That was where i always fished when it was good.


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

about O'Shay's East side of the spillway. Myself, Turkeybass, and Harry1, have caught many, many, many fish out of O'ShaySpillway, but last year was the worst. I don't know if it is because of the flooding or what? I don't think that the fish below the dam at O'Shay were washed over the dam though. I believe they swam upstream. Now comes the question of netting fish below the dam on the river that nobody caught like they did at Hoover. I fished O'Shay Spillway last year just about 4 times a week for almost 5 months straight and only caught 146 fish. Now, the year before that, (2 yrs ago) there were 5 of us that caught that amount 3 times a week. It just so happens that the same year they caught those guys with that long net at hoover is the same time that it shutdown at O'Shay. I'm wondering if there wasn't a net strung across the river to stop them from coming upstream to the dam area? Nobody looked for one but I'll bet that's what happened. 

I don't believe that all the fish we were catching below the dam were washed over the top side. All fish swim UPSTREAM. No matter what breed. All I know is that there wasn't that many caught last year. Everyone thought of some different reason for that. Some guys said it was the flooding, some say it was overfished, SOME SAY IT WAS BECAUSE OF PEOPLE KEEPING 8 AND 10,12 INCH FISH. My educated guess is the later reason. I saw too, too many fish being taken out of there that were NOT even 15 inches. When I asked people to put them back for next year, I was looked at like I was crazy.
Now everyone wonders were the fish are at?
Amazing huh????

Hey Brian, I'm in for Saturday man. Doris cleaned my desk of and shredded a bunch of papers I had here with phone numbers on it. PM me with you cell again, we'll set up a time. I'm thinking Deer Creek. Maybe EE and Brian and Dan would like to come to. We'll make an outing of it for the 4 of us?

Let me know fellas.
PM me and I'll give you all my cell or you leave your cell in the PM's.

Later,
Steve


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

The Smallmouth fishing in the upper stretches of the river has suffered as well in my opinion, years past almost every trip I could catch 20 fish or more in 3 or 4hrs of fishing, lately it hasnt even been close, the thing that I noticed the most was more guys with stringers who were not worried about stringing up a 10" fish.


----------

